# GT's new cyle Log



## Gt500face (Mar 28, 2014)

So on my last cycle I ran Test, anadrol and  was very happy with the results. I got up to 210lbs and was able to retain the majority of my gains. I am now floating around 200-205lbs, so I decided to run a cycle that will put on a few more pounds and shred me the **** up. My appetite sucks balls and a friend recommended equipoise to help with that and after two weeks on cycle Im getting hungry as ****, to the point where I feel my stomach turning and I get mean if I don't eat every two hours. So here's what I'm running now.

200-205lbs, 5'8"

Sustanon 750mg week 1-18
Equipoise 500mg week 1-18
Dbol 50mg week 1-4 maybe 5 
Anavar week 10-18

Running 0.5mg of pharm arimidex mon, wed, fri. 
hcg week 12-18 250iu twice a week 
clomid and nolvadex as Pct

You guys are probably wondering why I'm running sustanon, I have a few friends that have run it with great results. I've only run short esters in the past and wanted to try something new.
How does it look to you guys? Not sure if I should run the EQ as long as the test or cut it shorter, any advice from the vets would be helpful. Ill post progress pics. 

Thanks, 

GT


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2014)

You'll be fine if you run the eq as long as the sust because of the long esters. But i would still run the sust a week longer. But that'sme  

I ran eq one time at 300 mgs just to see if it helped with appetite and it did for sure. Should be a fun cycle for you.

and why adex Over stane? Just curious.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 28, 2014)

I usually run exemestane but my buddy is a doc and gave me a script for adex so I said **** it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 28, 2014)

Fair enough. Lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see how this one turns out for u bro. Ur last cycle was very successful and you looked like a f**king MONSTA! Shoot I bet u can probably rep out 315 on incline barbell within the next few weeks! Time for u to grow and make checo look super tiny and weak lmao! Good luck brother!


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 29, 2014)

Lol!!! That drol had me repping some crazy weight STD, I still may throw the tren in the cycle at 100-200mg just to shed some more fat, but I think I'll be ok with the Var.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2014)

The one major issue with EQ you've got to pay attention to is increasing RBC/HCT. Get frequent blood work to monitor these levels. Take preemptive action and donate blood as frequently as you can.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Doc, I actually looked for local red cross centers near me today.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Thanks for the advice Doc, I actually looked for local red cross centers near me today.



Good idea GT. Go as often as they'll let you which in some cases may not even be enough. Doing your own blood letting is another option too in case you can't donate and don't want to get a script from the doc and pay for it.


----------



## Azog (Mar 29, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> I usually run exemestane but my buddy is a doc and gave me a script for adex so I said **** it.



Your buddy wanna make some new friends?


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 29, 2014)

Haha!! I would ask him but I don't want to piss him off.


----------



## Azog (Mar 29, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Haha!! I would ask him but I don't want to piss him off.



I'm kidding. He would be asking for trouble if he started firing off scripts.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, plus he kind of charged me a lot for it. I would rather get it from allday


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 2, 2014)

Just an update on my cycle; this eq is increasing my appetite like crazy. I finish eating a huge meal and literally half an hour later I feel the hunger growing again. Even while on dbol the eq is jacking up my hunger, I love it!!!!!


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 5, 2014)

Update, started week 3 of the cycle, dbol has kicked in big time, strength is insane. Was able to push 1200lbs on the leg press for 10 reps. All of my lifts are up and the weight gain is up as well, Im up 8lbs.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 5, 2014)

I dont know how i missed this log GT, but im in.  Kill it brother.


----------



## Stevethedream (Apr 22, 2014)

Updates Gt?......


----------



## Azog (Apr 22, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Good idea GT. Go as often as they'll let you which in some cases may not even be enough. Doing your own blood letting is another option too in case you can't donate and don't want to get a script from the doc and pay for it.



Can you explain the methods used to let one's own blood? Sounds kinda exciting and scary at once...I am gonna save the blood and have a vampire/bloodbath orgy. You in?


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 22, 2014)

Azog said:


> Can you explain the methods used to let one's own blood? Sounds kinda exciting and scary at once...I am gonna save the blood and have a vampire/bloodbath orgy. You in?



Lol! I was thinking the same thing Azog. I just picture a huge bloody mess at my house.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 22, 2014)

So far I'm back up to 205-210 but Im much leaner than my last cycle. I assume it is because of the short esters in the sustanon. I wake up every morning and my abs look shredded. As I predicted the dbol knnocked down my appetite but the eq has helped quite a bit. My strength went through the roof on the dbol as it usually does, was able to incline bench 300lbs which even amazed me. Now that I'm off Dbol the hunger just gets greater and greater.

I'm waiting a few weeks before I run the tastey var that have. Hoping to stay lean and big. My progress was hindered because I got sick a few weeks ago and that really ****ed up my gains, but now Im back on track. Ill post some pics of me in my shiny purple thong when I have a chance. 

GT


----------



## Azog (Apr 22, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Lol! I was thinking the same thing Azog. I just picture a huge bloody mess at my house.



I picture hosting a Blade bloodbath scene style rave where I shower all the sexy Eastern Euro hotties in attendance with my testosterone rich blood.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 22, 2014)

Azog said:


> I picture hosting a Blade bloodbath scene style rave where I shower all the sexy Eastern Euro hotties in attendance with my testosterone rich blood.



I picture a room full of naked sluts drinking my blood out of champagne flutes and listening to Rob Zombie while I slowly shrivel up.  

Oh yeah, and while watching twilight


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 27, 2014)

Very, very similar to what my next blast is gonna look like. 500 mgs EQ is plenty for you? I see the hunger is in full effect despite the Dbol lol. I always thot people tend to run it a tad higher tho? 

This cycle sounds like its going well bro! Rip it up!!


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2014)

Ft500face,
How's it going, your body weight climbing? Keep an eye on your BP and like Doc said, donate blood, you help someone and yourself in the process.
As for the bloodletting, never did it, it scares the bejesus out of me! I talked with a guy  who does it,  an 18 gauge needle and a vacuum hose. I think the ones that they use when you donate are 16 gauge.


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> The one major issue with EQ you've got to pay attention to is increasing RBC/HCT. Get frequent blood work to monitor these levels. Take preemptive action and donate blood as frequently as you can.



Just donated blood on monday and I guess my RBC/HCT was at 17.5 and normal range is up to 19. So it was creeping up there. Thanks again for informing me on that Doc. I definitely felt energized after donating.


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's a progress pic 14 weeks into my cycle. 195lbs and leaning the **** out.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 28, 2014)

I like batman yaya a lot more


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's another pic


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 28, 2014)

Where is she! (Batman voice)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 28, 2014)

Lookin good gt. Look bigger than 195


----------

